# Coochie 29/09



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi to anyone who might be interested - I will be launching from the (Southern) Vicky Point boat ramp (not the one with the Volunteer Marine Rescue based there) around 10.30am on Saturday for a 1109 high tide. I will probably be heading around to the banana bank & possibly Pots Point for a look see.

I will confirm details on Friday.


----------



## tomtre (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi Phoenix,
I am very new to this group but am going out somewhere tommorrow and coochie seems a good spot.
I had to go over on the ferry a few months ago for work and have wanted to circumnavigate since I saw it.
Now I dont want to just tag along and stuff up your fishing so even if I can just say hullo as you get ready to go and maybe have a look at how you set things up? Then I can circumnavigate while you go and get yourself a feed.
I reckon I will get there 9.30 to 10
If you have made other plans since your first post ( I only officially joined in here today) I will circumnavigate anyway.
Hope to meet you tommorrow,
Tom


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

G'day Tom - plans have not changed. Will launch around 10.30 - so likly to be there around 10.00-10.15. Look for a late modle white Falcon and a Prowler 13 and a Prowler elite. can't really miss us. Be great to see you. 8)


----------

